# New York, aborto fino all'ultimo giorno: ora si può



## 7vinte (24 Gennaio 2019)

Approvata una legge (a mio parere schifosa ed infame) nello Stato di New York che permetterà alle donne di abortire fino al nono mese, ergo fino all'ultimo giorno di gravidanza.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Che scihfo, come vorrei tornare ai tempi "semplici".


----------



## 7vinte (24 Gennaio 2019)

*Vergogna, vergogna, vergogna, vergogna, vergogna, vergogna, vergogna*
Sono profondamente contrario alla 194, dunque all'aborto dopo 3 mesi, figuriamoci ora. Sono davvero schifato è lo stesso che approvare l'omicidio. Spero che il Vaticano e le Chiesa Statunitense (in genere conservatrice) provino un minimo di ribellione, anche una manofestazione. Che schifo!


----------



## 7vinte (24 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Che scihfo, come vorrei tornare ai tempi "semplici".



Cioè?


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cioè?



un mondo con i vecchi valori


----------



## 7vinte (24 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> un mondo con i vecchi valori



Esatto. Pensa che io sono anche Cattolico (tu?) questa legge mi schifa. Io non comprendo come solo si possa pensare di abortire. Non vedo differenze con l'omicidio. Vergogna. I mali dei popoli partono dal '68


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Gennaio 2019)

Sicuro sia vero? Mi pare una roba da lercio tipo. Non credo si arriverà mai a tanto, almeno lo spero


----------



## 7vinte (24 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia vero? Mi pare una roba da lercio tipo. Non credo si arriverà mai a tanto, almeno lo spero



L'ha firmata il governatore Cuomo. Ahime è vera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Gennaio 2019)

Sono andato a guardare, si parla di concedere l'aborto al nono mese in caso di invalidità pesante del feto o in caso di pericolo per la vita della donna. Direi che così la cosa assume toni diversi.

Ancora pochi siti comunque ne parlano, vediamo tra qualche ora per capire meglio


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Si sono cattolico, prego ma non vado spesso a chiesa. 
Comunque mi fa schifo questa cosa, il mondo sta veramente finendo.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Si sono cattolico, prego ma non vado spesso a chiesa.
> Comunque mi fa schifo questa cosa, il mondo sta veramente finendo.



Bravo. In USA sono possibili robacce simili in quanto il protestantesimo (maggioranza) non ha un'organizzazione con influenza politica, non hanno il Papa, il Vaticano. Hanno poca influenza, specie in zone progressiste come New York


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bravo. In USA sono possibili robacce simili in quanto il protestantesimo (maggioranza) non ha un'organizzazione con influenza politica, non hanno il Papa, il Vaticano. Hanno poca influenza, specie in zone progressiste come New York



Io infatti sono del Canada (Toronto).
E ti posso dire che purtoppo c'e una mentalita nel mondo che seguono sempre al America.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Spesso dietro un aborto ci sono scelte difficilissime, strazianti. Se si arriva ad abortire dopo il terzo mese lo si fa con la morte nel cuore, per problemi gravi che colpiscono il bambino. Dopo il terzo mese non si abortisce per sfizio o perchè si è cambiato idea. Ci sono tre lunghi mesi per decidere se tenere o meno un figlio. Un aborto dopo diversi mesi di gravidanza è un lutto, non a caso si viene seguiti da uno psicologo.
Ognuno è libero di pensare quello che vuole, ma di certo la vita non è bianca o nera.. non è così facile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Approvata una legge (a mio parere schifosa ed infame) nello Stato di New York che permetterà alle donne di abortire fino al nono mese, ergo fino all'ultimo giorno di gravidanza.



se è vero che è concesso solo in caso di grossa invalidità o pericolo, per me è giusto.
al contrario no assolutamente.

l'aborto prima dei 3 mesi è giusto per me, perchè non si possono mettere al mondo bambini se non può dare loro quello di cui hanno bisogno....


----------



## 7vinte (24 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'aborto prima dei 3 mesi è giusto per me, perchè non si possono mettere al mondo bambini se non può dare loro quello di cui hanno bisogno....



assolutamente no, si danno in adozione


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> assolutamente no, si danno in adozione



ma haipresente quanto è difficile adottare e quanti soldi ci vogliono? se fossecosì facile... ma le leggi sono tutte sbagliate


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono andato a guardare, *si parla di concedere l'aborto al nono mese in caso di invalidità pesante del feto o in caso di pericolo per la vita della donna*. Direi che così la cosa assume toni diversi.
> 
> Ancora pochi siti comunque ne parlano, vediamo tra qualche ora per capire meglio



Se le condizioni sono queste sono favorevole..assolutamente contrario per qualsiasi altra ragione


----------



## vota DC (25 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia vero? Mi pare una roba da lercio tipo. Non credo si arriverà mai a tanto, almeno lo spero



Dal punto di vista civile è identico nono o terzo, sono cose decise prima dalla legge a prescindere del parere dei medici e poi i medici si adeguano magari fingendo che era idea loro.
Le cose scandalose sono altre secondo me. Tipo il governatore democratico Jerry Brown che ha abolito il carcere per gli untori che per misantropia decidono di infettare gli altri con HIV non solo con rapporti nei quali hanno mentito sulla malattia ma persino con trasfusioni di sangue e concede la libertà di donare il sangue senza fornire nessun dato.


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'ha firmata il governatore Cuomo. Ahime è vera



Perché sono tutti italiani adesso i politici in usa?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché sono tutti italiani adesso i politici in usa?



Perché?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista civile è identico nono o terzo, sono cose decise prima dalla legge a prescindere del parere dei medici e poi i medici si adeguano magari fingendo che era idea loro.
> Le cose scandalose sono altre secondo me. Tipo il governatore democratico Jerry Brown che ha abolito il carcere per gli untori che per misantropia decidono di infettare gli altri con HIV non solo con rapporti nei quali hanno mentito sulla malattia ma persino con trasfusioni di sangue e concede la libertà di donare il sangue senza fornire nessun dato.



Spero tu stia scherzando...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Spesso dietro un aborto ci sono scelte difficilissime, strazianti. Se si arriva ad abortire dopo il terzo mese lo si fa con la morte nel cuore, per problemi gravi che colpiscono il bambino. Dopo il terzo mese non si abortisce per sfizio o perchè si è cambiato idea. Ci sono tre lunghi mesi per decidere se tenere o meno un figlio. Un aborto dopo diversi mesi di gravidanza è un lutto, non a caso si viene seguiti da uno psicologo.
> Ognuno è libero di pensare quello che vuole, ma di certo la vita non è bianca o nera.. non è così facile.


Concordo con quello che dici, tranne quando affermi che ci sono tre lunghi mesi per decidere. Considera che può capitare che una donna non si accorga immediatamente di essere incinta e che spesso ci si metta di mezzo anche l’esercito di obiettori di coscienza, per me autentici farabutti irresponsabili che operano nelle strutture sanitarie, che ostacolano l’interruzione volontaria della gravidanza. I tre mesi suddetti non sono così tanti. Poi sono d’accordo sul fatto che arrivare al nono mese sia vergognoso per interrompere una gravidanza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo con quello che dici, tranne quando affermi che ci sono tre lunghi mesi per decidere. Considera che può capitare che una donna non si accorga immediatamente di essere incinta e che spesso ci si metta di mezzo anche l’esercito di *obiettori di coscienza, per me autentici farabutti irresponsabili *che operano nelle strutture sanitarie, che ostacolano l’interruzione volontaria della gravidanza. I tre mesi suddetti non sono così tanti. Poi sono d’accordo sul fatto che arrivare al nono mese sia vergognoso per interrompere una gravidanza.



Fammi capire, una persona che moralmente non se la sente di ammazzare un feto (cioè un futuro bambino) sarebbe un farabutto?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, una persona che moralmente non se la sente di ammazzare un feto (cioè un futuro bambino) sarebbe un farabutto?


Se esiste una legge che consente di interrompere la gravidanza e tu medico ti rifiuti di farlo è reato, quindi sì... saresti un farabutto. Se non vuoi fare il medico fai altro nella vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se esiste una legge che consente di interrompere la gravidanza e tu medico ti rifiuti di farlo è reato, quindi sì... saresti un farabutto. Se non vuoi fare il medico fai altro nella vita.



Peccato che nel giuramento di ippocrate non ci sia traccia di questo dettame..
Quindi tu giustifichi quelli che uccidevano gli ebrei nelle camere a gas..tanto esisteva la legge....


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se esiste una legge che consente di interrompere la gravidanza e tu medico ti rifiuti di farlo è reato, quindi sì... saresti un farabutto. Se non vuoi fare il medico fai altro nella vita.



Ma vergognati. Il feto non è altro che vita. Andrebbe abolita ogni forma di aborto


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Esatto. Pensa che io sono anche Cattolico (tu?) questa legge mi schifa. Io non comprendo come solo si possa pensare di abortire. Non vedo differenze con l'omicidio. Vergogna. I mali dei popoli partono dal '68



Ah i bei vecchi valori, quando se qualcuno non la pensava come te bastava arderlo vivo, magari insieme ai suoi scritti.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ah i bei vecchi valori, quando se qualcuno non la pensava come te bastava arderlo vivo, magari insieme ai suoi scritti.



Ma che *** c'entra ora scusa?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peccato che nel giuramento di ippocrate non ci sia traccia di questo dettame..
> Quindi tu giustifichi quelli che uccidevano gli ebrei nelle camere a gas..tanto esisteva la legge....


Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto. Ho detto che fino a tre mesi è un diritto poter interrompere una gravidanza senza che vi siano persone che ostacolino il percorso. Interrompere una gravidanza entro i tre mesi è un qualcosa che giustifico per tanti motivi e se permetti è un leggermente diverso che uccidere ebrei nelle camere a gas.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma vergognati. Il feto non è altro che vita. Andrebbe abolita ogni forma di aborto


Prego? Ritorniamo all’inquisizione e alla caccia alle streghe? Il tuo livello è quello.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Prego? Ritorniamo all’inquisizione e alla caccia alle streghe? Il tuo livello è quello.



Essere contro il togliere la vita ad un feto significa essere medievali? Bel modo di ragionare!! Così si denota il tuo maestoso livello culturale e il tuo rispetto per le opinioni altrue


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto. Ho detto che fino a tre mesi è un diritto poter interrompere una gravidanza senza che vi siano persone che ostacolino il percorso. Interrompere una gravidanza entro i tre mesi è un qualcosa che giustifico per tanti motivi e se permetti è un leggermente diverso che uccidere ebrei nelle camere a gas.



Non deve essere un diritto. È vita, vita e solo vita. Pensa che se tua madre si fosse avvalsa di questo "diritto", ora non saresti qui a commentare


----------



## Ciora (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Essere contro il togliere la vita ad un feto significa essere medievali? Bel modo di ragionare!! Così si denota il tuo maestoso livello culturale e il tuo rispetto per le opinioni altrue



Un feto ha il potenziale per essere qualsiasi cosa, non solo vita umana. Il mio braccio è parte di un essere umano, ma non è un umano. Questo è anche il pricipio su cui si basa tutta la ricerca sulle cellule staminali. Un gruppo di cellule non è una persona. Non è una persona finché la madre non va in travaglio e partorisce, allora è un bambino ed è una persona con i propri diritti. La scienza medica è molto chiara su questo. I feti non sono ancora persone, fanno parte della gestazione dei corpi delle donne che hanno il dominio del proprio corpo e il diritto di scegliere cosa fare. Di certo non devono essere autorità illegittime come le istituzioni religiose a praticare il lavaggio del cervelo e il controllo della scelte con le loro paure superstiziose in quella che ripeto, è una scelta privata e personale.

Non si tratta di essere pro-aborto o contro-aborto, ma pro-scelta.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma che *** c'entra ora scusa?



Scusami, volevo esprimere con leggerezza il mio non concordare con una certo modo di pensare, in realtà non volevo essere offensivo. Più seriamente, la questione aborto è estremamente delicata, perché tocca tematiche sia scientifiche che morali. Personalmente, Nonostante speri di non averne mai a che fare, sono pro-aborto: Ci sono situazioni in cui trovo sia assolutamente meglio cosí, come casi di gravi malformazioni già individuabili nei primi tre mesi di vita, stupri, gravi problemi della madre, ecc.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Essere contro il togliere la vita ad un feto significa essere medievali? Bel modo di ragionare!! Così si denota il tuo maestoso livello culturale e il tuo rispetto per le opinioni altrue


Sono semplicemente contro le generalizzazioni e gli estremismi del modo di pensare retrogrado di certi personaggi. Il rispetto delle opinioni altrui probabilmente non sai cosa sia, visto che tu hai cominciato a inveire in modo spropositato. Se non sei in grado di tenere la discussione su toni civili poi certe risposte te le vai a cercare.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (25 Gennaio 2019)

mi trovo piu che d'accordo con la decisione presa in quanto non considero il feto una vita umana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto. Ho detto che fino a tre mesi è un diritto poter interrompere una gravidanza senza che vi siano persone che ostacolino il percorso. Interrompere una gravidanza entro i tre mesi è un qualcosa che giustifico per tanti motivi e se permetti è un leggermente diverso che uccidere ebrei nelle camere a gas.



Ma io mica sono contrario all'aborto, che è giusto esista e sia anche regolamentato nella tutela della vita della donna (e anche del feto)..
Ma non posso biasimare ne condannare chi, in coscienza, non se la sente di praticarlo

Io se fossi un dottore non lo farei mai, perché sentirei che sto ammazzando una vita unica e irripetibile, non si può obbligare chi non se la sente a praticarlo..
Un medico applica trattamenti che curano le persone, non diventa medico per interrompere la vita..e se deve farlo è giusto possa scegliere anche secondo coscienza..


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> mi trovo piu che d'accordo con la decisione presa in quanto non considero il feto una vita umana.



Scusami, la penso diversamente da te, considero che la vita umana parta dalla fecondazione, ma rispetto tutti, infatti rispetto chi chiede l'aborto nel primo trinestre (anche se sono contrarissimo), ma questo commento non lo capisco. Parlare di feto il giorno prima del parto, dopo nove mesi, è ridicolo. Il bambino è formato totalmente


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica sono contrario all'aborto, che è giusto esista e sia anche regolamentato nella tutela della vita della donna (e anche del feto)..
> Ma non posso biasimare ne condannare chi, in coscienza, non se la sente di praticarlo
> 
> Io se fossi un dottore non lo farei mai, perché sentirei che sto ammazzando una vita unica e irripetibile, non si può obbligare chi non se la sente a praticarlo..
> Un medico applica trattamenti che curano le persone, non diventa medico per interrompere la vita..e se deve farlo è giusto possa scegliere anche secondo coscienza..



Personalmente, non applicherei l'aborto nemmeno dopo un giorno


----------



## vota DC (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto. Ho detto che fino a tre mesi è un diritto poter interrompere una gravidanza senza che vi siano persone che ostacolino il percorso. Interrompere una gravidanza entro i tre mesi è un qualcosa che giustifico per tanti motivi e se permetti è un leggermente diverso che uccidere ebrei nelle camere a gas.



Ma giustifichi entro tre mesi perché è legale? Perché alla fine è solo quello. I medici di allora compresi quelli atei dissero che era contro il giuramento di Ippocrate. I radicali non si sognerebbero di mandare in galera chi abortisce al quinto o quarto mese in quanto infanticida. Ci fu un accordo tra radicali e democristiani fissando obiezione di coscienza e limite di tre mesi. 
Prima la legge e poi gli scienziati che si adeguano.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma giustifichi entro tre mesi perché è legale? Perché alla fine è solo quello. I medici di allora compresi quelli atei dissero che era contro il giuramento di Ippocrate. I radicali non si sognerebbero di mandare in galera chi abortisce al quinto o quarto mese in quanto infanticida. Ci fu un accordo tra radicali e democristiani fissando obiezione di coscienza e limite di tre mesi.
> Prima la legge e poi gli scienziati che si adeguano.



Io non applicherei l'aborto da Cattolico, ma sarei contrario anche fossi ateo!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica sono contrario all'aborto, che è giusto esista e sia anche regolamentato nella tutela della vita della donna (e anche del feto)..
> Ma non posso biasimare ne condannare chi, in coscienza, non se la sente di praticarlo
> 
> Io se fossi un dottore non lo farei mai, perché sentirei che sto ammazzando una vita unica e irripetibile, non si può obbligare chi non se la sente a praticarlo..
> Un medico applica trattamenti che curano le persone, non diventa medico per interrompere la vita..e se deve farlo è giusto possa scegliere anche secondo coscienza..


Rispetto la tua opinione, ma non sono d’accordo. Considera che statistiche dicono che 8 su 10 sono obiettori di coscienza... come fa una persona a praticare una interruzione volontaria della gravidanza entro il terzo mese in questo modo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> mi trovo piu che d'accordo con la decisione presa in quanto non considero il feto una vita umana.



guarda che è considerato feto fino a 3 mesi, credo.
a 9 è già un bambino che vive esattamente come vive da dopo nato. cambia solo che è dentro o fuori


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione, ma non sono d’accordo. Considera che statistiche dicono che 8 su 10 sono obiettori di coscienza... come fa una persona a praticare una interruzione volontaria della gravidanza entro il terzo mese in questo modo?



Semplice: non lo fa  Permette ad un bambino di nascere, crescere e diventare un uomo


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda che è considerato feto fino a 3 mesi, credo.
> a 9 è già un bambino che vive esattamente come vive da dopo nato. cambia solo che è dentro o fuori



Esatto. Io lo considero bimbo anche pre 3 mesi


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica sono contrario all'aborto, che è giusto esista e sia anche regolamentato nella tutela della vita della donna (e anche del feto)..
> Ma non posso biasimare ne condannare chi, in coscienza, non se la sente di praticarlo
> 
> Io se fossi un dottore non lo farei mai, perché sentirei che sto ammazzando una vita unica e irripetibile, non si può obbligare chi non se la sente a praticarlo..
> Un medico applica trattamenti che curano le persone, non diventa medico per interrompere la vita..e se deve farlo è giusto possa scegliere anche secondo coscienza..



è anche giusto ma così, se nessun medico ti pratica l'interruzione, viene meno il diritto della donna di abortire. magari per una causa condivisibile. quindi neanche questa è giustizia.

la medicina deve essere un mezzo e il medico deve farlo per il paziente. non può scegliere quando essere medico credo


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è anche giusto ma così, se nessun medico ti pratica l'interruzione, viene meno il diritto della donna di abortire. magari per una causa condivisibile. quindi neanche questa è giustizia.
> 
> la medicina deve essere un mezzo e il medico deve farlo per il paziente. non può scegliere quando essere medico credo



Torniamo al punto 0. Per me l'aborto NON è un diritto delle donne


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma giustifichi entro tre mesi perché è legale? Perché alla fine è solo quello. I medici di allora compresi quelli atei dissero che era contro il giuramento di Ippocrate. I radicali non si sognerebbero di mandare in galera chi abortisce al quinto o quarto mese in quanto infanticida. Ci fu un accordo tra radicali e democristiani fissando obiezione di coscienza e limite di tre mesi.
> Prima la legge e poi gli scienziati che si adeguano.



no prima di un certo periodo non hai coscienza, non hai certe funzioni, non sei formato. io sono ignorante in materia ma questo lo so. non è uguale 1, 4 o 9 mesi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Semplice: non lo fa  Permette ad un bambino di nascere, crescere e diventare un uomo



tu non hai presente cosa vuol dire avere un famigliare handicappato. non ce l'ho con te ma questo radicalismo è un po' irrispettoso verso certe famiglie che hanno questo problema, pensaci bene. al di la della religione

la famiglia è una istituzione anche cattolica e ci sono state molte famiglie sfasciate per questo


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no prima di un certo periodo non hai coscienza, non hai certe funzioni, non sei formato. io sono ignorante in materia ma questo lo so. non è uguale 1, 4 o 9 mesi...



Allora... l'embrione cresce pian piano, ma allo stesso modo in cui cresce un bambino in vita terrena. Come un bimbo cresce sulla terra in altezza, peso ecc. così allo stesso modo cresce nella pancia, formandosi, evolvendosi, ma per me è vita dal primo giorno di fecondazione


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu non hai presente cosa vuol dire avere un famigliare handicappato. non ce l'ho con te ma questo radicalismo è un po' irrispettoso verso certe famiglie che hanno questo problema, pensaci bene. al di la della religione



Ecco, ora cambia il discorso. Se ci sono rischi di grave handicap (o morte) per la madre o il bimbo sono favorevole. Sono contrario in tutti gli altri casi


----------



## Ciora (25 Gennaio 2019)

Fortunatamente l'inquisizione non c'è più e i cattolici possono credere quello che gli pare, anche ai cavalli volanti (non è troppo lontano da quello che fanno). 
Quando però iniziano a mettere in pratica comportamenti coercitivi e pressioni morali basate su credenze magiche, la tolleranza viene un po' meno


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ecco, ora cambia il discorso. Se ci sono rischi di grave handicap (o morte) per la madre o il bimbo sono favorevole. Sono contrario in tutti gli altri casi



questo lo accetto e io lo condivido anche.

ma io sono, in certe cose, molto aperto e credo che ogni testa abbia i propri problemi, capacità, pensieri. poi ci sono un sacco di casistiche e situazioni, è difficile tirare una linea netta.
per cui stimo più uno che prende una decisione sofferta ma con coscienza piuttosto che uno che mette al mondo un bambino per poi farlo soffrire una vita e non dargli quello di cui ha bisogno.
siccome una linea va tirata per forza legalmente, penso che i 3 mesi siano giusti.

moralmente ogni singolo caso è un discorso diverso, troppo difficile giudicare gli altri in situazioni così delicate.
ti faccio un esempio stupido: una va in giro e la da via a cani e porci e rimane incinta a 18 anni... sto bambino poverino crescerebbe con una ********* e probabilmente diventerebbe un ********* anche lui, senza valori ne niente (DICO PROBABILMENTE, NON GENERALIZZO). in questo caso forse sarebbe meglio l'aborto per me. ma sempre entro i 3 mesi


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo lo accetto e io lo condivido anche.
> 
> ma io sono, in certe cose, molto aperto e credo che ogni testa abbia i propri problemi, capacità, pensieri. poi ci sono un sacco di casistiche e situazioni, è difficile tirare una linea netta.
> per cui stimo più uno che prende una decisione sofferta ma con coscienza piuttosto che uno che mette al mondo un bambino per poi farlo soffrire una vita e non dargli quello di cui ha bisogno.
> ...



nel caso da te citato, esistono le adozioni. E soprattutto, se la madre è un putt*na, peccatrice (per chi crede), non è colpa del bimbo. Cmq, per rischio handicap o morte sono favorevole, ma, personalmente, non avrei il coraggio di applicarlo


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> nel caso da te citato, esistono le adozioni. E soprattutto, se la madre è un putt*na, peccatrice (per chi crede), non è colpa del bimbo. Cmq, per rischio handicap o morte sono favorevole, ma, personalmente, non avrei il coraggio di applicarlo



adozioni... si e no. nella maggior parte dei casi sti ragazzi la vita la passano dentro e fuori da galere, riformatori, comunità......ed è dura per loro e per la società che li accoglie.

non dico che non hai ragione, ma che io sarei in dubbio


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torniamo al punto 0. Per me l'aborto NON è un diritto delle donne



fortunatamente solo per te e qualcun altro, non per la legge.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione, ma non sono d’accordo. Considera che statistiche dicono che 8 su 10 sono obiettori di coscienza... come fa una persona a praticare una interruzione volontaria della gravidanza entro il terzo mese in questo modo?



Non so che dire, non si può obbligare qualcuno a togliere una vita


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Personalmente, non applicherei l'aborto nemmeno dopo un giorno



Posizione personale..la legge è diversa dato che per la maggior parte delle persone è giusto poter abortire..

Pure per me la difesa è sempre legittima, ma qualcuno ti dice che a volte ci può essere un "eccesso di legittima difesa"


----------



## sunburn (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione, ma non sono d’accordo. Considera che statistiche dicono che 8 su 10 sono obiettori di coscienza... come fa una persona a praticare una interruzione volontaria della gravidanza entro il terzo mese in questo modo?


Tra l'altro l'obiezione di coscienza è stata frutto di un compromesso, a mio parere condivisibile ai tempi dell'approvazione della legge perché c'erano ginecologi che avevano scelto di fare quel mestiere senza sapere che si sarebbero potuti trovare nella situazione di dover praticare un aborto.
Secondo me oggi sarebbe necessario un ripensamento-superamento perché ormai l'aborto è una pratica terapeutuca entrata a far parte della prassi medica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2019)

Posto che sono favorevole all'aborto.
Farlo dopo i 3 mesi (come limite personale dico 6) secondo me è una sciocchezza.
Non puoi abortire a 8 mesi un bambino che potenzialmente potrebbe nascere e sopravvivere (prematuro)

Caso diverso se si scopre che il bambino in questione ha gravi problemi e disabilità.
Io sono per l'eugenetica totale a riguardo (posizione che capisco essere forte, ma tant'è), quindi in quel caso sarei favorevole.
Abbiamo i mezzi per evitare la sofferenza a gente che nasce condannata, non rinunciamo ad essi per bieco egoismo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so che dire, non si può obbligare qualcuno a togliere una vita


Non puoi neanche obbligare qualcuno di portare avanti una gravidanza però. La struttura ospedaliera deve in tal caso garantire alla paziente che vuole interrompere la gravidanza che vi siano le possibilità di praticarlo nei tempi previsti dalla legge. E il problema sussiste anche nelle farmacie dove a volte si impuntano per venderti la fatidica pillola del giorno dopo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non puoi neanche obbligare qualcuno di portare avanti una gravidanza però. La struttura ospedaliera deve in tal caso garantire alla paziente che vuole interrompere la gravidanza che vi siano le possibilità di praticarlo nei tempi previsti dalla legge. E *il problema sussiste anche nelle farmacie dove a volte si impuntano per venderti la fatidica pillola del giorno dopo*.



Questa non l'ho mai sentita...

In ogni caso ripeto, se devo tutelare il diritto della donna ad abortire Vs. quello dell'obbiettore proteggo l'obiettore che non ha colpe di alcun genere nella gravidanza..

Semmai vanno obbligati gli ospedali a cercare queste figure di medici abortisti, anche dando precedenza a chi non è obbiettore nelle graduatorie..


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2019)

È una fake news comunque.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> È una fake news comunque.



No, la riportano fonti serie, e i Vescovi newyorkesi hannl fatto un messaggio


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, la riportano fonti serie, e i Vescovi newyorkesi hannl fatto un messaggio



Cerca meglio su internet. C’è stata una legge a New York che riguarda l’aborto ma non dice quello che è circolato da noi.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Cerca meglio su internet. C’è stata una legge a New York che riguarda l’aborto ma non dice quello che è circolato da noi.



Cerca aborto new york su google


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questa non l'ho mai sentita...
> 
> In ogni caso ripeto, se devo tutelare il diritto della donna ad abortire Vs. quello dell'obbiettore proteggo l'obiettore che non ha colpe di alcun genere nella gravidanza..
> 
> Semmai vanno obbligati gli ospedali a cercare queste figure di medici abortisti, anche dando precedenza a chi non è obbiettore nelle graduatorie..


Negare un diritto per tutelare la coscienza di chi ha scelto un lavoro in cui l’IVG è tra le mansioni previste non mi pare corretto. Tutti nel lavoro quotidiano dobbiamo fare scelte secondo coscienza, ma ciò non mi consente di sottrarmi ai doveri che il mio lavoro impone.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (26 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda che è considerato feto fino a 3 mesi, credo.
> a 9 è già un bambino che vive esattamente come vive da dopo nato. cambia solo che è dentro o fuori



che sia di 3 o di 9 sinceramente non vedo la differenza, sia che uno è favorevole sia che è contrario all'aborto.
ritengo giusto poter abortire in ogni momento della gravidanza, ma questa è solo la mia modestissima opinione.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> che sia di 3 o di 9 sinceramente non vedo la differenza, sia che uno è favorevole sia che è contrario all'aborto.
> ritengo giusto poter abortire in ogni momento della gravidanza, ma questa è solo la mia modestissima opinione.



Io personalmente sono sempre contro l'aborto, tuttavia devo dire che 3 o 9 mesi cambia eccome


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2019)

Giusto così, piuttosto che far nascere tanto per fare o far nascere bambini che avranno una vita infame per problemi vari, meglio risparmiargli il tutto


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque come ha ribadito un altro utente è ben altra la verità.

Viene concesso e regolamentato l'aborto terapeutico, situazione dove la la partoriente è in pericolo di vita oppure il feto non può essere considerato "persona" o essere vivente. 
Ci sono molte sfaccettature nel complesso discorso dell'aborto che non possono essere censurate o banalizzate dal cieco e sordo dogma religioso. Le persone che usufruiscono o usufruirebbero della pratica abortista sono anche persone cattoliche. 
Quello che mina lo scambio culturale e la crescita sociale è proprio la rigidità mentale con la quale vengono analizzati temi delicati e complessi come questi. 

Secondo il mio modesto parere non ci si dovrebbe schierare a favore o contrari all'aborto ma ponderare con buon senso ogni singola decisione presa dal singolo individuo. Semmai ci si dovrebbe indignare del mancato utilizzo del buon senso favorita dall'appoggio della religione.


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Comunque come ha ribadito un altro utente è ben altra la verità.
> 
> Viene concesso e regolamentato l'aborto terapeutico, situazione dove la la partoriente è in pericolo di vita oppure il feto non può essere considerato "persona" o essere vivente.



Non ho letto la seconda clausola. Se la madre sta benissimo e il feto non può essere considerato persona è illegale partorire a 9 mesi anche con la nuova legge mi sembra, non siamo nel moderno Belgio eugenetico per fortuna.
La vecchia legge del 1970 consente ai giudici (se la donna poi muore rischiano la galera) di fare eccezioni anche al nono mese quando la vita della donna è in pericolo.
La nuova legge parla solo che anche a nove mesi la madre può abortire se la sua SALUTE e non la sua VITA è in pericolo. Qui casca l'asino perché la depressione è considerata una malattia mentale. Nel caso specifico chi decide se la salute è in pericolo sarà il proprio medico, non ci sono paletti specifici o commissioni quindi potrebbe pure rivelarsi un lusso per ricchi.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E il problema sussiste anche nelle farmacie dove a volte si impuntano per venderti la fatidica pillola del giorno dopo.



La Bachelet (la tizia dell'ONU che vuole indagare Salvini o qualcosa del genere) quando era presidentessa del Cile fece una stramba legge che faceva chiudere le farmacie che non vendevano la pillola del giorno dopo mentre la pillola NORMALE non era obbligatoria e subiva forti limitazioni sia di numero che di legge al punto che conveniva sostituirla con quella abortiva. Tra l'altro quella pillola era indicata con nome commerciale e non con principio attivo. Non stupisce che dopo di lei abbia vinto le elezioni un ex ministro di Pinochet.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ho letto la seconda clausola. Se la madre sta benissimo e il feto non può essere considerato persona è illegale partorire a 9 mesi anche con la nuova legge mi sembra, non siamo nel moderno Belgio eugenetico per fortuna.
> La vecchia legge del 1970 consente ai giudici (se la donna poi muore rischiano la galera) di fare eccezioni anche al nono mese quando la vita della donna è in pericolo.
> La nuova legge parla solo che anche a nove mesi la madre può abortire se la sua SALUTE e non la sua VITA è in pericolo. Qui casca l'asino perché la depressione è considerata una malattia mentale. Nel caso specifico chi decide se la salute è in pericolo sarà il proprio medico, non ci sono paletti specifici o commissioni quindi potrebbe pure rivelarsi un lusso per ricchi.



Premetto di aver letto non la notizia ma un articolo in inglese (e qui sono una pippa) ma la notizia è stata volutamente strumentalizzata per attaccare la legge sull'aborto da parte del comitato pro Life. 

La legge è vero che appare vaga nella formulazione ma sostanzialmente toglie il reato di omicidio dopo i 90 giorni.
Non legalizza l'aborto al nono mese di gravidanza, perché la condizione per poter abortire è che il feto sia di fatto senza vita. Tra l'altro l'aborto terapeutico è di fatto l'induzione del parto, perciò non è causa della morte del feto.

Per quanto riguarda invece la questione salute mentale della madre, la situazione da te ipotizzata non ha le condizioni sufficienti per poter ottenere la pratica abortista. 
Tanto che si parla all'interno della legge del giudizio ragionevole e in buona fede sulla condizione della madre e del feto. La depressione non mette in pericolo la vita della madre, perché curabilissima.

Insomma la legge non legalizza l'aborto, che rimane vietato, regolamenta le situazioni già regolamentate negli altri stati.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque si è scoperto che la "notizia" in verità è una bufala.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Negare un diritto per tutelare la coscienza di chi ha scelto un lavoro in cui l’IVG è tra le mansioni previste non mi pare corretto. Tutti nel lavoro quotidiano dobbiamo fare scelte secondo coscienza, ma ciò non mi consente di sottrarmi ai doveri che il mio lavoro impone.



Mi pare che la scelta di togliere la vita sia un filino diversa a livello di coscienza rispetto a scelte magari economiche o simili...
Sarò antiquato io, ma siamo uomini prima che lavoratori


----------



## sunburn (28 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che la scelta di togliere la vita sia un filino diversa a livello di coscienza rispetto a scelte magari economiche o simili...
> Sarò antiquato io, ma siamo uomini prima che lavoratori


Ma l'aborto rientra tra la mansioni del lavoro del ginecologo. Se uno è contrario all'uso delle armi, non fa il poliziotto. Se uno è vegano, non fa il macellaio. Se uno è contrario all'utilizzo di animali per fare capi di abbigliamento, non va a lavorare in una pellicceria.
Peraltro qualunque ginecologo, qualora al pronto soccorso arrivi una donna in imminente pericolo di vita e l'aborto sia l'unico modo per salvarla, è obbligato a praticare l'aborto, obiezione o non obiezione. L'obiezione passa in secondo piano rispetto alla necessità urgente di salvare la vita della donna e, se il medico non interviene opponendo il fatto di essere obiettore, incorre in responsabilità penali e civili.
A tuo parere, è più coerente col principio del rispetto della vita lasciare che la donna arrivi in una situazione di vita o di morte in cui un intervento potrebbe anche avere esito infausto o intervenire prima che la situazione di vita o di morte si verifichi in modo da consentire alla donna di correre solo i rischi abituali connessi a un qualunque intervento chirurgico?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma l'aborto rientra tra la mansioni del lavoro del ginecologo. Se uno è contrario all'uso delle armi, non fa il poliziotto. Se uno è vegano, non fa il macellaio. Se uno è contrario all'utilizzo di animali per fare capi di abbigliamento, non va a lavorare in una pellicceria.
> Peraltro qualunque ginecologo, qualora al pronto soccorso arrivi una donna in imminente pericolo di vita e l'aborto sia l'unico modo per salvarla, è obbligato a praticare l'aborto, obiezione o non obiezione. L'obiezione passa in secondo piano rispetto alla necessità urgente di salvare la vita della donna e, se il medico non interviene opponendo il fatto di essere obiettore, incorre in responsabilità penali e civili.
> A tuo parere, è più coerente col principio del rispetto della vita lasciare che la donna arrivi in una situazione di vita o di morte in cui un intervento potrebbe anche avere esito infausto o intervenire prima che la situazione di vita o di morte si verifichi in modo da consentire alla donna di correre solo i rischi abituali connessi a un qualunque intervento chirurgico?



Si ma ragazzi smettiamola di nasconderci dietro un dito, l'aborto per motivi di salute è regolarmente praticato e nessuno mette in percolo la vita della madre perché obiettore di coscienza..
L'obbiettore si rifiuta solo di praticare aborti per motivi definiamoli "privati" della madre..perché alla fine credo che metà delle gravidanze interrotte, o comunque una larga fetta, siano interrotte per motivi che con la salute non c'entra nulla..sono le gravidanze indesiderate (qua da noi meno, ma negli states è una prassi)

Sul discorso che sia un obbligo dico NO, infatti la legge prevede l'obiezione di coscienza..quindi io posso essere ginecologo e obbiettore, me lo permette la legge..non è che la possiamo prendere solo quando ci fa comodo..
Non facciamo paragoni senza senso coi vegani-macellai

PS: sia chiaro che per me abortire entro i tre mesi è un diritto sacrosanto, a cui poi eventualmente si risponderà alla propria coscienza...ma che qualcuno debba essere obbligato controvoglia a praticartelo no..mi spiace..io sangue di bambini sulle mani non ne vorrei perché alla signora(o marito) X non andava bene usare il preservativo o la pillola

E proprio sulla pillola vorrei sfondare un muro che mi da un fastidio tremendo..ma tutte ste donne in carriera o comunque che non vogliono figli, ma è tanto difficile dai 20 anni iniziare a prendere la pillola (salvo rarissimi casi di intolleranze)??
Il costo è irrisorio (pochi euro al mese) e si eviterebbero moltissimi problemi


----------



## sunburn (28 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi smettiamola di nasconderci dietro un dito, l'aborto per motivi di salute è regolarmente praticato e nessuno mette in percolo la vita della madre perché obiettore di coscienza..
> L'obbiettore si rifiuta solo di praticare aborti per motivi definiamoli "privati" della madre..perché alla fine credo che metà delle gravidanze interrotte, o comunque una larga fetta, siano interrotte per motivi che con la salute non c'entra nulla..sono le gravidanze indesiderate (qua da noi meno, ma negli states è una prassi)
> 
> Sul discorso che sia un obbligo dico NO, infatti la legge prevede l'obiezione di coscienza..quindi io posso essere ginecologo e obbiettore, me lo permette la legge..non è che la possiamo prendere solo quando ci fa comodo..
> ...


Qualche post prima ho scritto che l'obiezione era un buon compromesso quando la legge fu approvata perché i ginecologi avevano scelto quel mestiere in un'epoca in cui l'aborto non faceva parte delle mansioni. Adesso le cose sono cambiate e, a mio parere, l'obiezione non ha più ragione di esistere e andrebbe gradualmente eliminata. Un ginecologo è sempre esposto all'eventualità di dover intervenire(anche se alcuni se ne dimenticano, come dimostrano numerosissimi casi), quindi l'aborto fa parte degli specifici doveri della professione, obiezione o non obiezione. Se non sta bene, si sceglie altro. 
La legge non è la Bibbia per i credenti, può essere criticata ed eventualmente essere adeguata e corretta ove manifesti criticità non altrimenti superabili.


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2019)

Basterebbe creare nuove figure che possano unire conoscenze mediche e facoltà di nuocere. Il giuramento di Ippocrate lascia poco scampo (certi temi c'erano già adesso e in generale c'erano meno divieti, Ippocrate non era certo un fan di aborto e Taigeto) solo figure slegate a Ippocrate potrebbero compiere certe operazioni. Non c'è solo aborto, ci sono anche sterilizzazioni forzate (tipiche nelle dittature o certi paesi nordeuropei) e la pena di morte stessa che per ovvi motivi è affidata a medici (ci sono casi di condannati che muoiono dopo più di mezz'ora o che non viene trovata la vena per l'iniezione letale figuriamoci se il boia non è un medico) o eutanasia per depressione che esiste in Svizzera. O in futuro medici al servizio dei masochisti (come provare più dolore possibile senza causare danni irreparabili e cose del genere: purtroppo i masochisti possono morire, quando andavo alle elementari ero convinto che fossero immortali perché più botte prendevano più erano contenti) dato che non credo verrà considerato a lungo il masochismo come malattia mentale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualche post prima ho scritto che l'obiezione era un buon compromesso quando la legge fu approvata perché i ginecologi avevano scelto quel mestiere in un'epoca in cui l'aborto non faceva parte delle mansioni. Adesso le cose sono cambiate e, a mio parere, l'obiezione non ha più ragione di esistere e andrebbe gradualmente eliminata. Un ginecologo è sempre esposto all'eventualità di dover intervenire(anche se alcuni se ne dimenticano, come dimostrano numerosissimi casi), quindi l'aborto fa parte degli specifici doveri della professione, obiezione o non obiezione. Se non sta bene, si sceglie altro.
> La legge non è la Bibbia per i credenti, può essere criticata ed eventualmente essere adeguata e corretta ove manifesti criticità non altrimenti superabili.



E cosa cambierebbe se in virtù di tale modifica alla legge (ovvero obbligo per i ginecologi) ci ritrovassimo con 1/100 dei ginecologi perché nessuno più vorrebbe scegliere tale specializzazione? Nulla...

Serve buon senso, come ho detto..la prima regola per me è che nei concorsi chi non è obbiettore ha un vantaggio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualche post prima ho scritto che l'obiezione era un buon compromesso quando la legge fu approvata perché i ginecologi avevano scelto quel mestiere in un'epoca in cui l'aborto non faceva parte delle mansioni. Adesso le cose sono cambiate e, a mio parere, l'obiezione non ha più ragione di esistere e andrebbe gradualmente eliminata. Un ginecologo è sempre esposto all'eventualità di dover intervenire(anche se alcuni se ne dimenticano, come dimostrano numerosissimi casi), quindi l'aborto fa parte degli specifici doveri della professione, obiezione o non obiezione. Se non sta bene, si sceglie altro.
> La legge non è la Bibbia per i credenti, può essere criticata ed eventualmente essere adeguata e corretta ove manifesti criticità non altrimenti superabili.



Questo ragionamento avrebbe senso solo se le leggi fossero sempre "umane" ma sappiamo che non è affatto una cosa scontata. Si sono condotti esperimenti, alla stregua di torture, sia su uomini che animali, su ordini dello Stato. Ovviamente anche omicidi, esecuzioni.
L'obiezione di coscienza è un'opzione doverosa nella nostra civiltà, non dobbiamo diventare macchine che obbediscono alle leggi (allo stato) senza ritenere alcuna autonomia di giudizio personale o di associazione.


----------



## sunburn (29 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E cosa cambierebbe se in virtù di tale modifica alla legge (ovvero obbligo per i ginecologi) ci ritrovassimo con 1/100 dei ginecologi perché nessuno più vorrebbe scegliere tale specializzazione? Nulla...
> 
> Serve buon senso, come ho detto..la prima regola per me è che nei concorsi chi non è obbiettore ha un vantaggio



Dare un vantaggio a chi non è obiettore credo che comporterebbe tutta una serie di battaglie legali legate alla discriminazione per idee personali. Non la vedo una strada percorribile.


----------



## sunburn (29 Gennaio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questo ragionamento avrebbe senso solo se le leggi fossero sempre "umane" ma sappiamo che non è affatto una cosa scontata. Si sono condotti esperimenti, alla stregua di torture, sia su uomini che animali, su ordini dello Stato. Ovviamente anche omicidi, esecuzioni.
> L'obiezione di coscienza è un'opzione doverosa nella nostra civiltà, non dobbiamo diventare macchine che obbediscono alle leggi (allo stato) senza ritenere alcuna autonomia di giudizio personale o di associazione.


Sono questioni diverse. L'aborto è una pratica terapeutica comunemente accettata e rifiutata solo da una frangia estremista legata alla religione cattolica e a una concezione minoritaria dell'etica e della bioetica. 
E' come se un ente statale concedesse a una persona di religione islamica di non lavorare il venerdì.


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2019)

Se fosse una frangia minoritaria non ci sarebbero quei problemi numerici e non credo al "complotto" perché è vero che la Chiesa ha quella tendenza però non si è verificato lo stesso in altri campi tipo il divorzio con gli avvocati obiettori di coscienza anzi boom di avvocati divorzisti, nemmeno hanno saputo boicottare il bombardamento di un paese cristiano per favorire dei terroristi islamici!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono questioni diverse. L'aborto è una pratica terapeutica comunemente accettata e rifiutata solo da una frangia estremista legata alla religione cattolica e a una concezione minoritaria dell'etica e della bioetica.
> E' come se un ente statale concedesse a una persona di religione islamica di non lavorare il venerdì.



Essendo terapeutica mi trova d'accordo.
Sulle concessioni alle religioni mi pare proprio che si vada in quella direzione: uno stato liberale dovrebbe lasciare libertà agli individui e alle associazioni di gestire il tempo come meglio credono.
Abbiamo già leggi religiose speciali in Italia: la macellazione Halal è vietata ai macelli italiani mentre è concessa ai macelli islamici, che è un caso piuttosto grave, perchè i diritti degli animali dovrebbero essere garantiti da un'unica legge.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Approvata una legge (a mio parere schifosa ed infame) nello Stato di New York che permetterà alle donne di abortire fino al nono mese, ergo fino all'ultimo giorno di gravidanza.



Ho letto (su statelaws. findlaw. com ) fino alla settimana 24, ergo 6 mesi.


----------



## sunburn (29 Gennaio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se fosse una frangia minoritaria non ci sarebbero quei problemi numerici e non credo al "complotto" perché è vero che la Chiesa ha quella tendenza però non si è verificato lo stesso in altri campi tipo il divorzio con gli avvocati obiettori di coscienza anzi boom di avvocati divorzisti, nemmeno hanno saputo boicottare il bombardamento di un paese cristiano per favorire dei terroristi islamici!


L'avvocato è un lavoratore autonomo e può decidere di cosa occuparsi(se non si occupa di divorzi, non guadagnerà da cause relative a divorzi), il medico che lavora in un ospedale pubblico è dipendente pubblico e lo stipendio lo prende a prescindere(lavorando molto meno).
A parte questo, è abbastanza curiosa la concentrazione di così tanti devoti tra uomini di scienza. Peccato che, secondo le stime dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità, gli aborti praticati clandestinamente in Italia sono circa 20mila su un totale di circa 100 mila(80mila sono quelli praticati nelle strutture): un aborto su quattro. E, allora, il dubbio che tutta questa devozione sia più frutto di un calcolo opportunistico mi sembra più abbastanza legittimo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'avvocato è un lavoratore autonomo e può decidere di cosa occuparsi(se non si occupa di divorzi, non guadagnerà da cause relative a divorzi), il medico che lavora in un ospedale pubblico è dipendente pubblico e lo stipendio lo prende a prescindere(lavorando molto meno).
> A parte questo, è abbastanza curiosa la concentrazione di così tanti devoti tra uomini di scienza. Peccato che, secondo le stime dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità, gli aborti praticati clandestinamente in Italia sono circa 20mila su un totale di circa 100 mila(80mila sono quelli praticati nelle strutture): un aborto su quattro. E, allora, il dubbio che tutta questa devozione sia più frutto di un calcolo opportunistico mi sembra più abbastanza legittimo.



Fanno ridere ste stime. La donna può capire se è gravida da sola senza che lo sappia nessuno, poi se intende abortire clandestinamente lo fa in segreto. Non è possibile fare una stima, sono balle.


----------



## sunburn (29 Gennaio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Fanno ridere ste stime. La donna può capire se è gravida da sola senza che lo sappia nessuno, poi se intende abortire clandestinamente lo fa in segreto. Non è possibile fare una stima, sono balle.



Hai ragione. In Italia non ci sono aborti clandestini, così come non c'è evasione fiscale, non ci sono immigrati clandestini, non esiste un mercato della droga, la criminalità organizzata non gestisce una valanga di soldi and so on. Come fai a fare stime? Sono balle.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. In Italia non ci sono aborti clandestini, così come non c'è evasione fiscale, non ci sono immigrati clandestini, non esiste un mercato della droga, la criminalità organizzata non gestisce una valanga di soldi and so on. Come fai a fare stime? Sono balle.



Ho scritto che non ci sono? Ho scritto che non si possono fare stime, potrebbero anche essere di più. Io potrei dichiarare che sono il triplo e nessuno mi può contraddire perchè sono cifre di fantasia, sono numeri spacciati come veri usati per secondi fini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dare un vantaggio a chi non è obiettore credo che comporterebbe tutta una serie di battaglie legali legate alla discriminazione per idee personali. Non la vedo una strada percorribile.



Non credo..è evidente che se un operatore sa/può fare qualcosa in più vada avvantagiato


----------



## vota DC (30 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Peccato che, secondo le stime dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità, gli aborti praticati clandestinamente in Italia sono circa 20mila su un totale di circa 100 mila(80mila sono quelli praticati nelle strutture): un aborto su quattro. E, allora, il dubbio che tutta questa devozione sia più frutto di un calcolo opportunistico mi sembra più abbastanza legittimo.



Mica li fanno i medici gli aborti clandestini. Diversi medici obiettori non fanno in ospedale l'aborto per farlo nella clinica a pagamento, una pratica comune tra tutti i medici doppiolavoristi che al pubblico fanno gli assenteisti e nel privato paghi per non avere la fila chilometrica. E' un aborto privato, costosissimo e scandaloso per via del conflitto di interessi ma è legale. L'aborto clandestino almeno in Italia è altra cosa: una minima parte riguarda quello oltre tre mesi ma di solito è aborto normale fatto da personale non autorizzato quindi non ginecologi ma proprio non-medici, in pratica si tratta dei poveri (le stime dicono che lo fanno le donne immigrate) che saltano la fila ma non avendo soldi ricorrono all'illegalità.


----------

